# My product photography galery



## Papi (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi there,
Im 20 years old self-taught photographer.
Currently I'm working as product photographer and I would like to hear opinion about my photos from professionals because I havent heard it yet. Am I doing this job right and whar should I change?
Any tips and critics are very welcome.
Here is the link 
Imgur

Kind regards


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hello and welcome, why not post a few images on this site for us to look at..?


----------



## Papi (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi Jeff,
You can press on Imgur and it will bring you to the gallery. 
I haven't uploaded here because I tought it would take too much space in the post.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 20, 2018)

We don't normally click on unknown links.


----------



## Papi (Jul 20, 2018)

You are right, safety first.
Here they are


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 20, 2018)

Papi said:


> ...I'm working as product photographer ... Am I doing this job right?



If you continue to get your paycheck, you're doing the job right.

You've done some very nice work with some challenging products.  Clearly, you will have a fulfilling life doing this sort of work.

Good luck!
-Pete


----------



## Papi (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks Pete, I appreciate it


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 20, 2018)

Nice work. I'd like to buy some of the stuff, so you've done the job well.


----------



## ron5100 (Aug 1, 2018)

hey they look really good thats the look I want to go  for with my products but struggle with the white background 

as you can see I'm new too it but  time is on my side.


----------



## Papi (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi Ron,
Thanks of kind comment 

Completely white background is almost impossible to make without photoshop. So pen or lasso tool will do the job.

About the photo, for begginer it is nice, if you're using tripod I would recommend to take several photos with different expossure settings, merge it in photoshop and then just delete the parts thats over or under exposed.


----------



## ron5100 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi Papi,
I'm currently using a tripod and a box that I made with opal perspex which allows light in like a photobox. recently made some changes with the holders, without editing this is the results


 just  cropped.


----------

